# 65 GTO:need information to connect transmission lines



## Jjkra (Sep 20, 2014)

I am running the stock Super turbine 300 transmission and the stock radiator in my 65 GTO. Bought new transmission cooling lines but can't remember which line goes where. Does the top top line coming out of the transmission go to the left or right side of the radiator? Any of the diagrams I've seen are not easy to read and are unclear as they get to the clamp. Thanks for the help. 
J-


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

There's no real "direction" in the cooling line system. The tank in the radiator is open from one fitting to the next, the trans is in and out or high and low side. Which lines fit which fittings the best is how it goes. Not directional, but refresh my memory, as in are both lines on the bottom or is it a crossflow radiator with side tanks? If it's cross flow I'd want the pressure line in the top and return in the bottom so the fluid gets cooled like the coolant in the radiator, but again it pretty much doesn't matter.


----------

